

Neil Armstrong breaks his silence to give accountants moon exclusive - stevengg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/may/23/neil-armstrong-accountancy-website-moon-exclusive

======
SudarshanP
It is sad that public heroes like Armstrong don't support companies like
SpaceX but try to underplay it or criticize it.

[http://www.space.com/14936-spacex-ceo-elon-
musk-60-minutes-i...](http://www.space.com/14936-spacex-ceo-elon-
musk-60-minutes-interview.html)

Won't it be amazing that NASA will be able to focus on "real exploration"
rather than transport. NASA does not have to shrink. In fact the money that is
saved on transport could end up creating more jobs for Americans... More
fruitful jobs.

Hmmm but 2033 mars rendezvous... hmmm maybe tourist camp on moon was better
:-(

------
stevengg
link to the videos <http://thebottomline.cpaaustralia.com.au/>

